# Who builds and sells coils



## Pieter Geldenhuys (9/1/17)

Hi All,

I trust you are well and had a good weekend.

I just wanted to know who out there builds coils to sell?

Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/1/17)

You want to lookup @smilelykumeenit have a look at his instagram, the man builds ridiculous wire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (9/1/17)

https://www.instagram.com/smilelykumeenit/?hl=en


----------



## Alex_123 (9/1/17)

@Migs


----------



## Nicholas (9/1/17)

https://www.facebook.com/thecoilcompany/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I trust you are well and had a good weekend.
> 
> ...



Hi @Pieter Geldenhuys 

I know of supporting vendors The Coil Company (@RiaanRed ) and Coil Empire (@Yusuf Cape Vaper ) that sell custom built coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (9/1/17)

Thank you for all the feedback and for moving the thread to the correct section

Reactions: Like 2


----------

